# termometro no citroen C3



## Pedro Canelas (24 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

Boas,

Gostava de saber como consigo passar o sensor de um termometro para dentro do espelho retrovisor do lado direito, ou se existe outro sitio que me dê uma leitura fiavel da temperatura exterior.

Obrigado,
Pedro


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostava de saber como consigo passar o sensor de um termometro para dentro do espelho retrovisor do lado direito, ou se existe outro sitio que me dê uma leitura fiavel da temperatura exterior.
> 
> ...



Bem o meu forte não é bricolage e muito menos aplicada a automóveis 
Penso que estar a falar de um sensor sem fios e que, portanto, não é necessário passar cabos certo?  Se sim, normalmente os retrovisores dão para abrir facilmente os pontos que terias de ter em atenção era primeiro se terás espaço para o sensor, se corre ar no retrovisor e como fixar o sensor. Já equacionaste colocar o sensor algures na grelha frontal?


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2008 às 22:47)

Minho disse:


> Já equacionaste colocar o sensor algures na grelha frontal?



É aí que o sensor do meu carro está colocado, e penso ser o melhor sitio. Fica bem ventilado e está relativamente bem protegido do sol quando o carro está parado.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (24 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

É um sensor com fio e na grelha do carro tem o calor do motor.Qual é o teu carro Fil?


----------



## iceworld (24 Jan 2008 às 23:39)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostava de saber como consigo passar o sensor de um termometro para dentro do espelho retrovisor do lado direito, ou se existe outro sitio que me dê uma leitura fiavel da temperatura exterior.
> 
> ...



E que tal ir a uma oficina e perguntar onde costuma estar colocado o sensor de temperatura  e depois é só ver se dá para colocar um nesse sítio  ou então faz como eu e compras um C4 que já traz sensor de medição de temp. exterior 
De qualquer forma na segunda vou a uma oficina fazer a revisão e pergunto por isso do sendor e depois digo alguma coisa


----------

